# Lets see those Mounts!!



## SCW920 (May 15, 2014)

Im ready to pick mine up!! Should be done here soon!


----------



## Coach Reynolds (May 15, 2014)

Hoping my red head is done soon. I'm ready to post up the great work!


----------



## SCW920 (May 16, 2014)

I know I'm going to regret the bill but Im getting a Pintail, Wigeon, and Mallard on a dead mount together and a Redhead and Greater Scaup swimming/diving pair. I'm ready to get them on the wall!!


----------



## killerv (May 16, 2014)

I see you are in the big WR...who's doing your mounts SCW?


----------



## SCW920 (May 18, 2014)

Rodney Casteel has always done mine up in bolingbroke


----------



## GSURugger (May 18, 2014)

Waiting on a pair of cans, and wigeon, and a mallard.


----------



## Ryanbig (May 18, 2014)

Bluebill I killed last day of the season. And first Bluebill ever.


----------



## Ryanbig (May 18, 2014)

Another angle


----------



## sowega hunter (May 20, 2014)

Just picked these up from Fortners. Very happy with them.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (May 20, 2014)

Nice mounts guys.


----------



## critterslayer (May 20, 2014)

Nice mounts!


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 6, 2014)

Here's mine from this past year that will be done soon.  Mallard/Wigeon are still drying (notice pins and clips, etc.), and the bill hasn't been painted on the mallard.  The piece of wood that the puddlers are on is one I found.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 6, 2014)

Rugger those look great!! I know people tell others on here nice mount to be nice but those seriously look awesome!!!!


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 6, 2014)

I appreciate it man. My taxi is a great friend of mine and never disappoints with his work!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 9, 2014)

Chris has 4 ducks of mine and he is waiting on me to get them done. I still working on the next master piece for him to work on... But here is Last years mount he did for me.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 11, 2014)

Leejohnson can't be beat. IMO fortners work looks good too


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 13, 2014)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## jdthayer (Jul 16, 2014)

*New addition*

Saw this stump at the taxi and wanted to put a few on this year. Leaves room for others in the future too.


----------



## jdthayer (Jul 16, 2014)

*My son's first*

Son's first duck at 8 years old. Couldn't be more proud!


----------



## dom (Jul 17, 2014)

jdthayer said:


> Son's first duck at 8 years old. Couldn't be more proud!



this is by far one of my favorite ways to mount a bird.


----------



## BBowes (Jul 25, 2014)

Just pick these up today. The guy did a awesome job!


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jul 26, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=796925&stc=1&d=1406373739 just picked this guy up yesterday. I couldn't be more happy with the way he turned out


----------



## Pitblind1754 (Aug 1, 2014)

hoodie


----------



## sneaking squanto (Aug 1, 2014)

just got mine back last week


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 1, 2014)

sneaking squanto said:


> just got mine back last week



I like that box!!!!!


----------



## MagSPot (Aug 8, 2014)

*duck*

just added  can


----------



## backwater labs (Aug 8, 2014)

From North Dakota.


----------



## backwater labs (Aug 8, 2014)

Most from North Dakota. Got a Swan last season at the Taxidermist.


----------



## backwater labs (Aug 8, 2014)

North Dakota


----------



## backwater labs (Aug 8, 2014)

More from Nodak


----------



## backwater labs (Aug 8, 2014)

Same


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey backwater are you killing birds that colored up in October???


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 9, 2014)

sneaking squanto said:


> just got mine back last week



Robby this is what I was talking about


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 9, 2014)

Great mounts fellas. I can't wait to get my drake woody back!


----------



## backwater labs (Aug 9, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Hey backwater are you killing birds that colored up in October???


All except the Bluewing. Got that here.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 9, 2014)

backwater labs said:


> All except the Bluewing. Got that here.



Wow thats awsome. All the pics i have seen from up there the birds are still dirty. Nice examples of each man!!


----------



## backwater labs (Aug 10, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Wow thats awsome. All the pics i have seen from up there the birds are still dirty. Nice examples of each man!!


 You will get a lot that are not colored up good yet. But now and then you get a good one. The ones I have are from 5 years of trips. Shot a lot of Pintails but not any with a long enough sprigs. I am heading to Boston in December to hunt with the guy you hunted with.


----------



## Blue Petes (Aug 11, 2014)

...


----------



## wray912 (Aug 11, 2014)

the red came from fla and the rest were killed in ga


----------

